# Planted Tropheus Tank



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool! It's like a bunch of bumble bees Lol. I really like the left side!


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

You can always tell a guy who feeds his fish well. :biggrin:

Nice tank.


----------



## fmueller (May 7, 2005)

nofearengineer said:


> You can always tell a guy who feeds his fish well. :biggrin: Nice tank.


If you mean such a guy might be rather well fed himself - guilty as charged :biggrin:



10gallonplanted said:


> Very cool! It's like a bunch of bumble bees Lol. I really like the left side!


Yes, they are a little unruly like that! The left side is a thicket of Crypts. It's funny because some years ago I had another group of Tropheus in that same tank (Bemba Orange Flame), and they used to shred the Crypts almost down to the root, while they never touched the Valisneria I had on the right. Now with the Kaisers you can see a lush Crypt forest on the left, and no more Valisneria on the right. Interestingly, the Kaisers never touched the Crypts, while they ate the Valisneria (and any Java fern in the tank) down to little stumps. The anubias have made tremendous progress, disproving anybody who says you can't have plants with Tropheus, but a plant really worth looking at is the Bolbitis in the middle. It's taken years to grow to that size, and I hate to think how many Bolbitis I have killed before having success with this one!


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice looking Tropheus sp. 'Ikola' (aka....Kaiser I)

I just picked up a 120 tank/stand at an LFS that is closing and liquidating. I am planning either Discus or a colony of Ikola. Tropheus are awesome fish to keep.


----------



## cosm3 (Apr 23, 2013)

My fav fish of all time... Tropheus!


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

busy tanks like that are just awesome


tank looks great, nice work


----------

